# scorecard



## jsusanweaver@yahoo.com (Jan 20, 2012)

Does anyone know if there are E/M scorecards designed for speciality practices and if so where to find them?  We are looking for an outpatient orthopedic office.


----------



## jk2003 (Jan 20, 2012)

Try the below... Register for free to access

https://learn.emuniversity.com/mod/resource/view.php?id=168


----------



## melzinser (Jan 23, 2012)

I have one I created for ortho.  Send me an email at: mzinser@ohio-ortho.com and I will forward a copy.


----------

